# plating



## jlmort1980 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, I dont know if this is the right forum or not.  But I am looking for someone that can do gold plating!  Does anyone know where I can get gold plating done?????

Thanks


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 20, 2010)

What kind of metal are you looking to get plated ?


----------



## jlmort1980 (Nov 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> What kind of metal are you looking to get plated ?




Doesnt matter at this point, I am looking at getting a center band made and plated, so it could be made out of anything.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 20, 2010)

Most Jewelry makers can do gold plating , they can plate brass or silver without too many problems . Most will do a triple plating of copper , nickel then gold for durability . A small part like a CB will cost you about $30 for a hardened gold plate . The problem is if you are going to use other kit parts the plating may not match in color .


----------



## jlmort1980 (Nov 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Most Jewelry makers can do gold plating , they can plate brass or silver without too many problems . Most will do a triple plating of copper , nickel then gold for durability . A small part like a CB will cost you about $30 for a hardened gold plate . The problem is if you are going to use other kit parts the plating may not match in color .




Well this pen will only have a centerband so I am not worried about the color.  I would much rather find a CB with the OD of around .400" that I need instead of having to have one made but have not been so lucky yet.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Some of the euro/designer kits use a centerband that has an outside diameter of .406 according to the bushing chart .


----------



## jlmort1980 (Nov 21, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Some of the euro/designer kits use a centerband that has an outside diameter of .406 according to the bushing chart .



But I cant have the round over edge, I need to be flush on both ends and I think if I tried smoothing the edge square that I would ruin the finish.  Unless you think that I could square that off without ruining the finish....


----------



## Cincinnati (Nov 26, 2010)

You can turn one out of brass Or copper with standard woodworking tools. Then you get exactly what you want. Have the brass / copper plated afterwards. I'd make a dozen or so and get them plated in a batch.


----------



## mach9 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got 5 gold center bands that came from "mini designer" kits. They measure .416" o.d. and are about .120" thick. If you think they'll work for you, PM me your address and I'll send them to you.


----------

